

Visualizing performance from the server logs - olegkikin
http://olegkikin.com/performance/

======
nlo
Good approach. Any chance of your sharing the code used to generate these
graphs from the %D-formatted Apache logs?

------
sarabob
Prompted me to run a quick version over our weblogs. You rapidly end up with
big black splodges if you squish the time axis. I overcame this by multiplying
the pixel colour by 0.8 for each hit to get a heatmap-style image.

Example images (first one on simple db hits; second one shows both fragment
cached and non-cached page generation):
<http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7290/logdots2.png> and
<http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/4869/logdots1.png> (DOS at around 6pm)

Takes around 2 mins on a pentium D (!) to generate both graphs from a single
webserver's daily log, approx 1.3M log lines. I thought it would take much
longer given the read/set requirement for each dot, so I'm pleasantly
surprised.

------
jws
Very nice. Interesting how the horizontal tiers in the black are stable across
traffic changes (with one exception). I presume we are seeing several
different types of queries combined.

------
foxtrot
Nicely done, a good clean approach utilising current logs so no increase on
server overheads by running the app, that I can tell.

